# 

## delovar

.

            .

 3             .

1.    ,    .            ,       ,       .    .

2.           .      ,   ,     ,       ,        .

3.      .     .          .

  ,     ,        ,     .  ,     ,       ,          .

              .

      ??

----------


## vespass

,     ,   .
  , :  ,  ,     ,      (  ,         "").
   (, "_  ,   _ )  ,  ,  ,      , ,  ,       . 
      -         "".
P.S. ,  - ,         ...

----------


## 177144

,        ?   . ,             .       .

----------

